# Dostinex (caber) for gyno



## synthasize (Aug 15, 2009)

Do you think having had what I now believe to be prolactin gyno for around 4 months, Dostinex would help with it? Or even reverse it? Failing this I will try letro, but I heard Dostinex skyrockets your libido, so my second question is would it be wise to run with letro to help with libido loss?

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk


----------



## synthasize (Aug 15, 2009)

Bump

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk


----------



## synthasize (Aug 15, 2009)

No one got any ideas?

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk


----------



## don1 (Jul 9, 2009)

What's your symptoms ...

Letro will can kill your libido.

Are your leaking at your nipples?


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

Use both.


----------



## synthasize (Aug 15, 2009)

don1 said:


> What's your symptoms ...
> 
> Letro will can kill your libido.
> 
> Are your leaking at your nipples?


Well I had a painful lump under my right nipple and it got a bit puffy but I was getting some clear fluid coming out of it if I squeezed it hard. I ran nolva for 2 months at 20mg and it is no longer painful at all, but still there. What do you think?

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

I think you don't have prolactin secreting gyno, if nolva reduced the sides then I believe an AI probably might reverse the gyno.

It is not common for men to have elevated prolactin unless it is caused by something else like a prolactin secreting tumor in the pituitary, which is possible.

Also playing with your nipples can increase prolactin.

Leave those alone or let the girls play with them.


----------



## synthasize (Aug 15, 2009)

Cheers hacks, it could be either oestrogen or prolactin gyno because I only had a little dbol and I ran dbol for 2 weeks and then ran SD for 2 weeks and I think it (based on what I've read and that nolva helped a little) is oestrogen related. So I will stop playing with my boobs and get some letro and Dostinex and run those, have you got any ideas for something to run alongside to reduce libido problems? (Except test)

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

could be some estrogen rebounding from the superdrol.

It probably isnt prolactin and inhibiting prolactin probably wont help here anyway.

How did you like the superdrol?


----------



## synthasize (Aug 15, 2009)

hackskii said:


> could be some estrogen rebounding from the superdrol.
> 
> It probably isnt prolactin and inhibiting prolactin probably wont help here anyway.
> 
> How did you like the superdrol?


Cheers mate. Superdrol is awesome, awesome stuff. I went from benching around 110x4 to 140x3 and I put on about 14lbs lean and lost very little. I love it but I'm quite scared of running it again. What would you suggest then, just try letro? Or something else?

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Letro or adex, I have had guys lost gyno from both and I used letro and got rid of my lunp myself.

But, stiff joints and compromised libido was for sure with the letro.

Just be very careful and taper that stuff or you will get estrogen rebounding again, and end up where you are at now.

I have heard alot of strength gains from superdrol.

I hear the gains happen pretty quick too.

That is an impressive improvement there, on the bench.


----------



## energize17 (Jul 25, 2009)

Hacks were you serious about playing with your nipples will raise prolactin? (sorry for the Jacking)


----------



## kash77 (Mar 20, 2011)

try formestane it helps with prolactin levels read about it but i am not sure if you should have taken it while on cycle thats what i did with deca and test cycle for the prolactin levels and never even bothered with nolva still got the whole box


----------



## Shreds (Feb 3, 2010)

Apologies for the slight hi jack, hacks, do you know how long it takes for sex drive to recover from letro? ran letro atm for gyno reversal, tapered up to 2.5mg ED, gyno/lump has gone, tapered back down now to 0.5mg ED at the moment. still no sexy drive.

Havent been horny in a while and my mrs isnt too happy lol.


----------



## Shreds (Feb 3, 2010)

Scrap that sorry, should have done a little research first, apparently according to several other threads, sex drive returned after about 2-3 weeks of stopping the letro.

Any truth to this?


----------



## synthasize (Aug 15, 2009)

hackskii said:


> Letro or adex, I have had guys lost gyno from both and I used letro and got rid of my lunp myself.
> 
> But, stiff joints and compromised libido was for sure with the letro.
> 
> ...


Yeah the strength gains were nothing short of amazing, it felt truly great to have hit the 3-plate mark on bench. The strength increased throughout PCT too! I definitely advise a dual-SERM PCT for SD.

I will try adex first, see what happens with that. What doses am I looking at hacks?

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

energize17 said:


> Hacks were you serious about playing with your nipples will raise prolactin? (sorry for the Jacking)


Actually yes I was, here are some other things that will raise prolactin.

* Having a lot of emotional stress or doing strenuous exercise before the test.

* Trouble sleeping. Prolactin levels are highest during sleep so if you do not sleep well, your levels may be lower than normal.

* Stimulating your nipples.

* Taking certain medicines, such as birth control pills, high blood pressure medicines, tricyclic antidepressants, or medicines for mental illness, such as phenothiazines.

* Using cocaine.

* Having a test with radioactive tracer a week before the prolactin test.

Other conditions that can cause high prolactin levels include pregnancy, liver disease (cirrhosis), kidney disease, and hypothyroidism.



Shreds said:


> Scrap that sorry, should have done a little research first, apparently according to several other threads, sex drive returned after about 2-3 weeks of stopping the letro.
> 
> Any truth to this?


Yes, the still joints will go away too.

If estrogen is too high or too low it will effect libido

On another issue prolactin is highest in males just after orgasm, and elevated prolactin can compromise refractory periods (recovery for next time of sex), this is the whole idea of inhibiting prolactin to have more than on orgasm for men.

But, there is an issue with leydig cell sensitivity with inhibiting prolactin so really it is not something you want to do for the hell of it or for sex issues.

Inhibiting prolactin can also compromise immune function.


----------



## synthasize (Aug 15, 2009)

hackskii said:


> Letro or adex, I have had guys lost gyno from both and I used letro and got rid of my lunp myself.
> 
> But, stiff joints and compromised libido was for sure with the letro.
> 
> ...


I know this is old mate, but how long after the lump formed did you get rid of it with letro?

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Milky nips from sd? Fcuk! That's my worst nightmare lol


----------



## Stavros81 (Apr 4, 2011)

i bought some caber as i had gyno from tren, although quite expensive its working a treat the only downside (extra cost) for me is when on a test/tren cycle from now on i'll have to run both caber and letro.


----------



## Stavros81 (Apr 4, 2011)

And the 1st time i used letro it completely got rid of some lumps that had been there for a while ( 8months-yr ish).


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

synthasize said:


> I know this is old mate, but how long after the lump formed did you get rid of it with letro?
> 
> Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk


I cant remember exactally but it was like 3 weeks or something.

It can take some time for blood plasma levels to peak.


----------



## Shreds (Feb 3, 2010)

hackskii said:


> I cant remember exactally but it was like 3 weeks or something.
> 
> It can take some time for blood plasma levels to peak.


Think its about 1.5-2 weeks for letro to stabilize in the blood


----------



## synthasize (Aug 15, 2009)

hackskii said:


> I cant remember exactally but it was like 3 weeks or something.
> 
> It can take some time for blood plasma levels to peak.


cool, that answers my next question. but what i meant was, how long had you had the lump prior to attempting to treat it with letro? its been like 6 months for me, although it has got a little smaller and is not painful or itchy anymore


----------



## Soul keeper (Jul 7, 2010)

Weird cause I have had gyno from the start, Not knowing anything about PCT or AI s when I started gear.

And the Adex has always kept it at bay but never got rid of it.

Started some Test and Tren and thought I would use a little Caber alongside the Adex, anyway just to experiment Im now on Caber 0.5mg e5d and Adex the same and I have no bloat, no gyno, nothing!!


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

synthasize said:


> cool, that answers my next question. but what i meant was, how long had you had the lump prior to attempting to treat it with letro? its been like 6 months for me, although it has got a little smaller and is not painful or itchy anymore


At the end of the cycle.

Strangly I had a lump on my wrist for about 4 years or more after a EQ cycle, and the lump (cyst) went away.

Wild how it reversed the lump in my nipple and the one on my wrist.


----------



## synthasize (Aug 15, 2009)

that is very strange :S

so do you think i stand a chance having gone 6 months?


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

synthasize said:


> that is very strange :S
> 
> so do you think i stand a chance having gone 6 months?


If it is not fibrous, and soft, then chances are pretty good.

If you dont reverse it with letro, then it is under the knife time....


----------



## leggett999 (Jun 2, 2011)

Hi All,

I am experiencing something similar during my current cycle of tren,test prop and masteron.

Its only noticeable in my left nip.I have ordered some cabergoline.should I be running letro instead of Arimidex??


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Adex is fine.


----------



## FWMFSW (Apr 17, 2011)

hackskii said:


> On another issue prolactin is highest in males just after orgasm, and elevated prolactin can compromise refractory periods (recovery for next time of sex), this is the whole idea of inhibiting prolactin to have more than on orgasm for men.
> 
> But, there is an issue with leydig cell sensitivity with inhibiting prolactin so really it is not something you want to do for the hell of it or for sex issues.
> 
> Inhibiting prolactin can also compromise immune function.


First off, sorry for bringing up an old thread, i wanted to pm you straightly hackskii but i couldnt, i guess because of my low number of posts.

Could you explain me or point me where to find further information about inhibiting prolactin and the leydig cell sesitivity? Which could be the bad sides of using dostinex too long? Thanks in advance.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

It would have to do with lowering prolactin too low, and probably for too long, it also can compromise immune system too.


----------



## Sub-Zero (May 2, 2011)

hackskii said:


> It would have to do with lowering prolactin too low, *and probably for too long*, it also can compromise immune system too.


How long would you say is too long?


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Nobody can say as it is all guesswork, me personally I would not mess with inhibiting prolactin if there isnt a problem with it in the first place.


----------



## FWMFSW (Apr 17, 2011)

Hmm, i believe i must cut the Dostinex right now. I started using it because tren increased my prolactin and made the cycle a hell, Dostinex solved it amazingly, but later i cut the tren and kept using it. Do you think i should taper it down or just cut it right off?


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Are you saying you think you feel better on it now?

Or it helped when you were on cycle?

How much tren by the way?


----------



## FWMFSW (Apr 17, 2011)

hackskii said:


> Are you saying you think you feel better on it now?
> 
> Or it helped when you were on cycle?
> 
> How much tren by the way?


It helped when i was on tren and test, later i cut the tren and kept the test, and also the Dostinex. When i was on tren (400mg Week btw) without caber i was bloated and tired all day (damn prolactin), i started using 0'25 caber EOD and in less than two weeks i was perfect, no bloat and feeling good. That's why i kept using it, i loved the effects even in spite of not being on tren anymore, but now that i know about the leydig cells issue with the caber, the wisest seems to cut it, specially if i want to pct soon.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Go off everything then check bloods.

Prolactin spikes after sex, that can make one depressed with elivated prolactin levels, but tren is a progestin.


----------

